# 5 redbellies



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

what is the chance that my reds are going to have babies.I have 5 and are at 4" but I want to know if I have a good chance that they will have babies.And how long does it take until they are able to reproduce.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

it depends on the size of your tank and p's are able to breed around the 2 years mark.


----------

